# NO MORE IBS!SUCCESS STORY AT LAST!



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi folks hi u all doing. this is the first time I am posting inthis secttion of the BB. on previous occassions i have only posted on the IBS discussion BB and IBS alternative meds BB.You may see my latest post on the main BB on the thread by crankypants - Interesting experience with homeopathy.I was in USA for 10 yrs and just like some of u young folks I have IBS since many yrs 15 yrs.I was fed up and was at a loss as what to do with this mind boggling condition. I was homeboundSomehow managed to complete my undergrad degree.i tried many meds and diets. tried antispamotic meds - bentyl, librax , prilosec also antianxiety - buspar, zoloft . but never was told of the side effects . which were to say th e least terrible!I tried diets too . sure some days i felt terrific no pain bloating or bowel probs but that was on and off Bad days were most times.Having spend more than $5,000 including tests , docs fees and insurance and at times i had no insurance losing jobs and downrigth getting insulted by so called "friends" and "family" i was desperate. I came back to India. Again the same cycle continued. Some days were good but most were bad.AT last I turned to HOMEOPATHY. Its been two years began treatment in feb 02 I am happy to say that " I AM OUT OF THE IBS HOLE!"No more pain, bloating, panic attacks, depression,bowel movements - they r normal but yes sometimes i do get flareups if there is work pressure but these are rare.Life at last is "normal" no embarassing situations.i suggest u folks that u consult a good experienced and skilled homeopath (beware of quacks who want ez $$).Everyones symptoms are different as with IBS-C and IBS-D . But a good hoemopathy will match his remedies with yr body "constitution" its a slwo process but a sure one!Do i need to post here anymore?Nope but i dont want young ppl to suffer and lose out on th ebest yrs of life which i did! lol! I am 30 now!Feel free to email me at garyfunny###rediffmail.com as my hotmail wont work soemimes.As with everything it is upto each one to make his/her own decision. Noone is gonna make it for you.Take careregardsGary


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Great to hear!







Congratulations! I'm also on my way back to health, I found a treatment that's curing me too!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

What treatment is that Nellie?


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I exercise everyday, I keep a fairly good diet. I drink lots and lots of water, I keep a positive attitude. Try to keep a good sleeping pattern,and I see my chiropractor every other week.I'm doing a lot better. I haven't really been sick much lately.It's a treatment I made up myself, since I've tried everything else..and what I've been doing, it works!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I think the chiropracter routine is a good one. Expensive but good. The NHS should pay for oestopaty or for chirocrapacters, I believe this would be useful.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Well,it's not _to_ expensive. Getting a scan done on your back is, but just going in to get your back adjusted isn't to bad. (not where I'm doing atleast.)


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Whoa. How bad was my spelling then.(sp) oestopathy and chirocpracters.Sorry


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I think the first one is...osteopathy and the second one is Chiropractor.


----------



## rnaglewski (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Gary,If your still out there. THANKS FOR SHOWING THE LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL. This forum is great for extra info and for venting. But it's great to hear about people that made it.Way to go Gary!


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

g.,i ran out of hope myself and that is what made me turn to homeopathy. i absolutely did not think it could possibly work (well maybe a 1% chance).i started it last october (nux vomica) by february (lycopodium and sulphur) things were different. it is a little over 3 months now and this is the first time i have ever been free of this dreadful condition.the sulphur and lycopodium seems to have given me a complete turnaround. i do not understand it. i don't know what the future holds so i am going to enjoy it while it lasts.below is an interesting experience from another member.


> quote: It's unfortunate that there are people (well, at least one) on this BB who feel they are the all-knowing entity who can dictate what does and does not work. In any case, I do have about 12 years' experience with homeopathy I could comment on. It, in fact, DOES work. It certainly did in my case. I had severe IBS from about age 15, to the point where I could not live a normal life. I had every test, tried every conventional treatment, etc., but had no success. I went to see a homeopath as a "last resort," having absolutely no faith in it. Within 5-7 days I was almost completely symptom-free. Through the years, I have continued to visit my homeopath and she has successfully treated me for a number of acute and chronic conditions, where the "regular" doctors have failed. I don't know a lot about how it works, and to be honest, I don't really care. Unlike others, I don't feel the need to (and I quote) "read scientific and medical texts" to find out what works, nor do I "have access to sources of medical information that are not readily available to others." My beliefs are not based on "the latest medical research and consensus of recognized experts," because, to be honest, the so-called experts have failed me each and every time I have sought help from them. My opinions and advice are based solely on my experience, which are much more relevant to me than any medical texts.If anyone is interested in finding out more about my experience with homeopathy, feel free to ask. If you'd rather poo-poo the whole thing (no pun intended!) then that's your right, but please try not to use your negativity to prevent others from gaining the information they are seeking.


same person


> quote: Hi Guys,Here's a brief overview of my experience with IBS and homeopathy:I developed IBS at the age of 15 after some type of severe gastric bug while on a trip in Florida. It got worse over several months and I was sick pretty much all the time for about 4-5 years (IBS-D). Of course I tried various medications and had lots of tests done, etc., etc.When I was about 19, on a whim, I decided to go to a free lecture on naturopathic medicine. I was intrigued but definitely not convinced that it was "for real." I made an appointment with a homeopath in Toronto. My first appointment was about 2 hours long. She asked me very detailed questions, not only about my symptoms, but also about my characteristics, emotions, etc.... By the end of the appointment, she had basically figured out what remedy she thought would be right for me. At that point, she asked me some very detailed, obscure questions (e.g., "Do you ever crave red licorice?" or "Do you get in-grown toe-nails in your big toe on your right foot?"). I was somewhat blown away because I had been eating tons of red licorice throughout that time period - I was ALWAYS craving it - and I indeed DID have the right-big-toe-ingrown-toenail! There were several examples like this, but I've forgotten them over the years. It turned out that the "remedy picture" that I fit into was Lycopodium. I started taking it at different frequencies and different potencies based on the homeopath's recommendations. My symptoms improved almost immediately and within a week, I was basically symptom-free. I got to the point where I didn't have to take it all the time - only if/when I relapsed. I did that, and found that the relapses got further and further apart, so I had to take the remedy very rarely and, eventually, not at all.I then had several years that were almost IBS-free. I had the odd bad day now and then, but they were very rare and not serious - probably as frequent as anyone who doesn't have IBS. I continued to see the homeopath for other acute illnesses that I would get. One that stands out is when I had strep throat. I woke up one morning and my throat was almost completely closed. I was home from university for the summer (still age 19), so my mom took me to an emergency clinic where I was diagnosed with strep and prescribed heavy-duty antibiotics. I finished the prescription and one day later, the strep came back. I took another complete prescription of antibiotics. Again, a day later, it came back. This happened three times, so I gave up on the antibiotics. Finally, I called my homeopath in Toronto. She told me what remedy I needed. I took it and within 1-2 days the strep was gone and never returned (and never HAS returned since then.)I am now 31 years old. In the past four years or so, I have been experiencing off-and-on IBS symptoms again, though not nearly as bad as it was when I was younger. The homeopath believes that the lycopodium took me to a certain point, but that it must not have been the exact remedy - otherise, the IBS wouldn't return. She is researching other similar/related remedies to try to find the right one. In the meantime, she continues to successfully treat me for other acute illnesses that creep up every now and then (colds, flus, etc.). I actually haven't taken any type of prescription pills for any reason since I started seeing my homeopath 12 years ago. Sorry - looks like I got a little carried away here.. this post is long! Hope this is useful to someone out there!


 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...6718;p=1#000020


----------



## Marina (Feb 18, 2001)

Any tips on how to find a good homeopath?


----------



## Turnip14 (May 27, 2004)

I am 15 with IBS I live in Kidderminster England can I get help from a homeopath, the same way you guys did, I have exams and work expierience coming up which has got me worried about IBS flare ups. This almost sound like a miracle cure for IBS so If anyone can help me I will be eternally greatful. I really just want to lead relatively normal life free of IBS can some one HELP ME!


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

marina, good ones are hard to find especially in the US.chris, your queenie swears by it (as do millions around the world). i believe it is part of the NHS http://www.nhsdirectory.org/default.asp?Page=Homeopathy Providing a Choice - Homeopathy within Primary CareHomeopathy is a complementary therapy that can provide low-cost, effective treatments for a range of disorders that are often a continuous drain on NHS resources. Many disorders can be safely, cheaply and effectively treated by a professional registered Homeopath.***************although, there is no guarantee that it will work. everyone is different.in my opinion it was the smartest decision i ever made. after 2 decades of misery i am doing incredible!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Homeopathy is NOT available on the NHS. It is very expensive. I know this because I am currently about to fork out my own cash to see one.ï¿½50 for first hour and a hald session,the ï¿½40 for each further hour session.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you. my 1st remedy did absolutely nothing for my IBS but it did get rid of 7 years of daily nausea. fortunately i stuck with it and it paid off. (the 2nd remedy seemed to help only a little)to this day i still say that homeopathy is the most illogical, counterintuitive thing i have ever heard of -- yet for some mysterious reason it works. my best guess is that flooding my system with human strain probiotics (ala dr d)may have given me a boost in my complete recovery.interesting side note -- i have had chronic sinus inflammation my whole life. i think that homeopathy finally has solved most of it. however, in order to gain this relief the homeopath struck out on 6 or 7 previous remedies. i am glad i did not quit. i was getting ready to go back on nasal steroids.(note: the testimonial i pasted above is from a school teacher -- Linda, a member)


----------

